# Which concealer do you use?



## Blushbaby (Jan 21, 2008)

I've used Studio fix (I think that's what it's called - the one in the lil' pot) and select cover up in the past.

Just wondered which other concealers were out there for me to try. I'm NC50 and use Mineralize Satinfinish foundation.

Which concealer gives great under-eye/blemish coverage?

Thank you


----------



## mena22787 (Jan 21, 2008)

i'm nc30  and i have the studio fix in the pot in nw25--it's the heaviest coverage concealer that mac makes.  i also have the select moisturecover in nw20, which is light coverage and it's kinda cakey


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm not a WOC, but I use CoverFX and they have a line for darker skin tones. At least 7 or 8 colours I think.


----------



## mya_embelson (Jan 21, 2008)

amazing cosmetics concealer is the best


----------



## janwa09 (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm an NC30 and I use Studio Finish concealer in NW20--great coverage especially for redness and undereye circles.  I also use Laura Mercier's Secret Camoflauge--it's great coverage too and easier to spread than Studio Finish.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jan 21, 2008)

I don't use concealer for every day use, so I don't have an HG concealer or anything.  I generally use it for night looks, and I liked those LE Studio Lights.  It's very sheer, light, and has a bit of sparkle to it!


----------



## User67 (Jan 22, 2008)

I use the Studio Finish in NC42, I love it!


----------



## M.a.c. Queen (Jan 22, 2008)

Nw 45 Stuido Finish for me it's awesome!!!!!!!!  C7/Nc50


----------



## deadSAVVY (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm NC43 and I use the studio finish concealer in NW40 (I have lots of acne blemishes and this seems to do the trick perfectly!!) I love it..and for under the eyes try MAC select moisturecover it's good for concealing dark circle and such.

I've also heard that Makeup Forever has a great concealer Full Cover if you're looking for extra concealing powers
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It covers scars and tattoos..

HTH!


----------



## glam8babe (Jan 22, 2008)

Im currently using my studio finish NW15 whilst its winter and i dont wear my fake tan.. but when i go i use Benefits Boi-ing - medium its AMAZING and covers everything


----------



## Kuuipo (Jan 22, 2008)

I don't use/need any. ........


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jan 22, 2008)

Benefit Boi-oing is my new fave and my all time love is MUFE full cover


----------



## missmacqtr (Jan 22, 2008)

i'm NC35 and i use YSL 'Touche Éclat' Radiant Touch IN #2 and i love it but sometimes i go with Select Cover-Up ..


----------



## glam8babe (Jan 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *missmacqtr* 

 
_i'm NC35 and i use YSL 'Touche Éclat' Radiant Touch IN #2 and i love it but sometimes i go with Select Cover-Up .._

 
i love YSL too but i dont think it hides much.. it makes shadows disappear and highlights the undereye to give the illusion of no bags or colour. i love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 magic in a pen!


----------



## nunu (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm nc43, i tried 3 MAC concealers: select cover up, studio finish and select moisturecover. I love the select moisturecover and applied using the 217 brush gives you an airbrushed look. It's really moisturising as well unlike the studio finish concealer which feels a bit dry on my under eye area.
hope this helps


----------



## nunu (Jan 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *deadSAVVY* 

 
_I'm NC43 and I use the studio finish concealer in NW40 (I have lots of acne blemishes and this seems to do the trick perfectly!!) I love it..and for under the eyes try MAC select moisturecover it's good for concealing dark circle and such.

I've also heard that Makeup Forever has a great concealer Full Cover if you're looking for extra concealing powers
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It covers scars and tattoos..

HTH!_

 
Heya,

I'm nc43 as well and use select moisturecover i was just wondering what shade do you use? 

TIA


----------



## aziajs (Jan 22, 2008)

I use NW30 Studio Finish under my eyes and NC45 Select Cover Up on my face.


----------



## marielle78 (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm NC50 and I use studio finish concealer in NW40.


----------



## rubysubi (Jan 26, 2008)

Cargo OneBase in 04 (the MAC ones oxidize SUPER orange on me)


----------



## deadSAVVY (Jan 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Heya,

I'm nc43 as well and use select moisturecover i was just wondering what shade do you use? 

TIA_

 
I actually use NC35 I find using a lighter shade and blending works for me (under the eyes).


----------



## Kiseki (Jan 26, 2008)

I use Estée Lauder's Intense Concealer Duo from the Re-Nutriv Makeup Range, creamy, good coverage doesn't crease and lasts all day long. The compact is similar to Laura Mercier's Secret Camouflage, however these are more emolient and suited for the under eye area.


----------



## Blushbaby (Jan 26, 2008)

Ooops totally forgot I'd started this thread! Thanks for the replies. I'm visiting NY (again) in 5 weeks ..where can I find Cover FX?

Will pop into MAC and try the Select Moisturecover. My Studio fix concealer hardened after a while and was awkward to apply cos it felt like I was dragging my under-eye skin which I obviously don't wanna do.

I'm 26 and lately have been getting paranoid that I'm looking old ...hence the need to want to use concealer again.

Thanks again for your replies x


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jan 26, 2008)

I use MAC Studio Finish Concealer Pallette.  It came out like a year ago and I love it because it has three different shades in it.  I use the lightest color for under eye circles and the medium color for all other concealing.  This is how it looks: 

MAC Studio Finish Concealer Palette Trio spf 35 LIGHT - eBay (item 360000425764 end time Jan-27-08 16:42:25 PST)


----------



## nunu (Jan 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *deadSAVVY* 

 
_I actually use NC35 I find using a lighter shade and blending works for me (under the eyes)._

 
thanks! mine is NW35. I found that NC concealers clash with my foundation so i have to use NW.


----------



## priss (Jan 27, 2008)

1. mac studiofinish nc42 as browhighlight
2. mac studiofinish nw35 as browhighlight
3. mac moisture cover nw40 and nw35 us under eye concealer and under eye highlight
4. mac studio finish nw40 to cover facial blemishes

hth!!


----------



## d n d (Jan 27, 2008)

When I feel the need to conceal I use the Studio Touch-Up Stick in  NW 45.  I like this because it's just like using a pencil to conceal and you don't have to worry about making too much of a mess.


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jan 27, 2008)

sephora just started carrying coverfx! ive been eyeing the line for the past few weeks since they put it up. from playing around with it, it seems like it does give great coverage and they have a BAJILLON shades


----------



## Blushbaby (Jan 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Love Always Ivy* 

 
_sephora just started carrying coverfx! ive been eyeing the line for the past few weeks since they put it up. from playing around with it, it seems like it does give great coverage and they have a BAJILLON shades_

 
Oh thanks for that. I'll be in Sephora within 30 mins of dumping my  case at the hotel!


----------



## kiannack (Feb 20, 2008)

I like Becca's concealer in Almond I'm a NW45. Becca has a wide range of colors for everyone. Sephora is still having a sale on some of their products, mainly for darker skintones. I sometimes use MAC Select MoistureCover but that doesn't give me enough coverage like Becca.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 20, 2008)

I use one by Vasanti Cosmetics and its made to cover and conceal dark circles for more tan or darker skintones. It comes in a compact and one side has a beige cream and the other more orange toned so it would diminish the look and appearance of dark under eye circles. I have been using it for 2 years and I will continue to do so, its that fantastic!

Vasanti Cosmetics - Product Catalog


----------



## Nikki_L (Feb 21, 2008)

i swear by studio fix concealer in nw 50


----------



## Paramnesia (Feb 21, 2008)

I use studio finish in NW15 but for me it creases when I put it under my eyes so next time I'm going to try something creamier.


----------



## LatteGoodness (Feb 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_I use one by Vasanti Cosmetics and its made to cover and conceal dark circles for more tan or darker skintones. It comes in a compact and one side has a beige cream and the other more orange toned so it would diminish the look and appearance of dark under eye circles. I have been using it for 2 years and I will continue to do so, its that fantastic!

Vasanti Cosmetics - Product Catalog_

 
I've wondered about this product line for years!  They don't have a store that sells Vasanti products here, or I'd buy some... I don't like ordering something online and then having to send it back because I don't like it.  Would you really recommend their concealers?  What about any of their other products?

As far as concealers I use, I like MAC's Studio Finish.  Works well enough...


----------



## K_ashanti (Feb 21, 2008)

studio fix works good for my acne scar and i also use the black opal foundation stick as well


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Feb 21, 2008)

Make Up For Ever lift concealer #4 around my eyes, MUFE Full Cover #14 everywhere else (as needed)
I used to use Cargo OneBase #5, but it's a little too dark for under my eyes, and #4 is too light, I don't wanna have to buy both and mix them, but that's a great concealer if you can get a good match in it.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LatteGoodness* 

 
_I've wondered about this product line for years!  They don't have a store that sells Vasanti products here, or I'd buy some... I don't like ordering something online and then having to send it back because I don't like it.  Would you really recommend their concealers?  What about any of their other products?

As far as concealers I use, I like MAC's Studio Finish.  Works well enough..._

 
They have this line at some Ulta locations. But as I hear, they are taking it out because its not selling so well. I haven't tried all their products but they don't have much variety and I think thats where it tends to fail.

But I did try their concealer and I swear by it. I use both this Vasanti one and Studio Finish. The Vasanti one comes in a mirror compact with two shades of concealer. One has a orange base concealer for under eyes, you apply and blend it with the other beige concealer and viola! Your dark circles are literally gone. I use Studio Finish for scars or imperfections and other things but definitely Vasanti concealer for under the eyes.


----------



## jardinaires (Feb 21, 2008)

i use a combo of studio finish spf15 (in the pot), select cover (tube) and touch-up stick. i'm NC20. i use the touch-up stick in a lighter shade (NC15) around my eyes to brighten them, and i usually draw a line directly along and under my brows smudging downward to act as a soft highlight and to define the shape of them.. i use the studio finish on general discoloration, especially on cheeks and t-zone, because it's thick and covers nicely.. and lastly select cover in a corrective shade if i have any blemishes. i noticed that the pencil concealer is good for precision around the eyes and brows, the studio finish is good for heavier coverage, and the select cover is excellent for covering pimples or blemishes because it's thin and can easily cover something like that without looking like it's just sitting on top of it. studio finish concealer is also really nice to pat onto the lips to "erase" them or to neutralize a lipcolor a little bit.

so, those are the three concealers i use. haha.


----------



## K_ashanti (Feb 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_*Make Up For Ever lift concealer #4 around my eyes, MUFE Full Cover #14 everywhere else (as needed)*
I used to use Cargo OneBase #5, but it's a little too dark for under my eyes, and #4 is too light, I don't wanna have to buy both and mix them, but that's a great concealer if you can get a good match in it._

 
i've been dying to try MUFE concealer i already use foundation but was leery to try cuz i order it off sephora online cuz i don't live near one to go in and find the right color


----------



## tina2579 (Feb 22, 2008)

Cargo One Base 02. Not drying or cakey. Awesome under eye or on blemish. Cuts out redness... love love love it!


----------



## MACa6325xi (Feb 24, 2008)

Clinique Line Smoothing Concealer Deep Honey-Under Eyes
MAC Studio Stick Concealer NC45
MAC Studio Touch Up Stick NC45


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Feb 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *da_hood_model* 

 
_i've been dying to try MUFE concealer i already use foundation but was leery to try cuz i order it off sephora online cuz i don't live near one to go in and find the right color_

 
what foundation formula and what shade number? i know it's a little unorthodox, but i've essentially gotten really good and grabbing concealer based on foundation shade at work lol

i use f&b 12 or mat velvet+ #75(but i don't like it)


----------



## K_ashanti (Feb 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_what foundation formula and what shade number? i know it's a little unorthodox, but i've essentially gotten really good and grabbing concealer based on foundation shade at work lol

i use f&b 12 or mat velvet+ #75(but i don't like it)_

 
i wear mat velvet in #75 too, so i'ma try f&b 12, lol cuz i pickedthe #75 from a woman i overheard talking about MUFE at work


----------



## Rene (Feb 27, 2008)

I use mac select coverup


----------



## beauty-junkie (Feb 28, 2008)

i've been told by an mac-artist that as an under-eye concealer i should always use a rose-shade.. so i'm normally a NC20/25 and she meant i schould take a NW20... what do you think about it?


----------



## Purplegloss9 (Aug 10, 2008)

Im an NC50 and use NC50 in Studio Finish, Im looking for another concealer though..something different...oh and I love to use it as a brow highlight...my Studio Finish..that is.


----------



## cocodivatime (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm surprised that no one has mentioned Bobbi Brown

I never used nor saw the need for concealers until I tried Bobbi Brown concealer during a trial for a MUA that I was thinking about hiring for my wedding.

I love it now and use it all the time.  I don't have dark circles but i love the way it brightens my undereye.  Its very creamy.  Love it.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Aug 11, 2008)

I love my StudioFinish concealer in nc42, but it creases under my eye and if i set it with powder it looks all texturey and grainey.


----------



## Purplegloss9 (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_what foundation formula and what shade number? i know it's a little unorthodox, but i've essentially gotten really good and grabbing concealer based on foundation shade at work lol

i use f&b 12 or mat velvet+ #75(but i don't like it)_

 
Hey girl...pls help me! Im a MAC NC50..what concealer would i buy from the MUFE line? Ive heard so much about thier concealers.. please help..thanks girl!


----------



## Purplegloss9 (Dec 15, 2008)

Ok so after reading all the posts here, it looks like I should be wearing NW40 in the Studio Finish Concealer instead of the same shade of SFF i wear in NC50.......ugh.....so I'm off to a counter later to check that out....!!


----------



## ~sweetJB~ (Dec 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blazeno.8* 

 
_I don't use concealer for every day use, so I don't have an *HG* concealer or anything.  I generally use it for night looks, and I liked those LE Studio Lights.  It's very sheer, light, and has a bit of sparkle to it!_

 
What does HG mean?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 15, 2008)

I use Prescriptives Custom Blend Concealer.  It's pricey, but you get a lot.  I tried MAC's Select Moisture Cover and it just didn't work out.  I also add some of MAC's Studio Lights when I want a little extra boost of lightness under the eyes.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~sweetJB~* 

 
_What does HG mean?_

 
HG = Holy Grail


----------



## nunu (Dec 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~sweetJB~* 

 
_What does HG mean?_

 
Holy Grail


----------



## spectrolite (Dec 15, 2008)

Right now I'm just using Mac's Studiolights in Smoothspice. I'm freakin out cos its almost gone


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Dec 15, 2008)

I rarely use concealer now and I should to cover up acne scars. I use the Covergirl AquaSmooth Concealer and I love it. I do want to try the Select Moisture Concealer and Studio Finish Concealer.


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Dec 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_I'm nc43, i tried 3 MAC concealers: select cover up, studio finish and select moisturecover. I love the select moisturecover and applied using the 217 brush gives you an airbrushed look. It's really moisturising as well unlike the studio finish concealer which feels a bit dry on my under eye area.
hope this helps_

 
We are concealer twins! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I do the exact same thing with the exact same brush and NW40 Select Cover Up.  Dry under the eyes (THE only dry area on my face) so it works great.  

I like to set it with Lumenè Terracotta Powder for light diffusion effect.


----------



## makeupjunkie08 (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LatteGoodness* 

 
_I've wondered about this product line for years! They don't have a store that sells Vasanti products here, or I'd buy some... I don't like ordering something online and then having to send it back because I don't like it. Would you really recommend their concealers? What about any of their other products?

As far as concealers I use, I like MAC's Studio Finish. Works well enough..._

 

They sell Vasanti at Shopper's Drug Mart.  I've used their concealer, its really good!  I'm NC43 and have really really dark circles under my eyes, I found this concealer worked really well!


----------



## Stephy171 (Dec 16, 2008)

def. the studio finish concealer it gives the best coverage i would die without it!! but i also love the MUFE concealer pallete 1 with the green in it.... its awesome for covering redness and it has different shadess its awsome ots so versitile i use one for undereye and redness.... different coverage


----------



## nunu (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_I'm nc43, i tried 3 MAC concealers: select cover up, studio finish and select moisturecover. I love the select moisturecover and applied using the 217 brush gives you an airbrushed look. It's really moisturising as well unlike the studio finish concealer which feels a bit dry on my under eye area.
hope this helps_

 
11 months later..i switched to studio finish in nw35 and moisturecover in nc43 to brighten up the eye area...i'm still trying out ways to make it work better. I'm thinking of getting a salmon pink colour corrector for the greyness underneath my eyes, the orange MUFE camouflage didn't do the trick, I don't have a holy grail concealer yet.Oh and i use an eye cream from mac to moisturise under my eyes before putting the studio finish so that it doesn't feel dry on my under eyes.


----------



## Blushbaby (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_I use Prescriptives Custom Blend Concealer. It's pricey, but you get a lot. I tried MAC's Select Moisture Cover and it just didn't work out. I also add some of MAC's Studio Lights when I want a little extra boost of lightness under the eyes._

 
How much is it and is MAC studio lights a PRO product? I used their custom blend foundation years ago and was really impressed with it, despite the crappy sized bottle I got!


----------



## nunu (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_How much is it and is MAC studio lights a PRO product? I used their custom blend foundation years ago and was really impressed with it, despite the crappy sized bottle I got!_

 
Mac studio lights came out with the off beuty collection either novemeber or december 2007. I am not sure if they are pro though, i think that they were LE.

http://specktra.net/f250/beauty-nove...lection-79508/


----------



## JustDivine (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_I use Prescriptives Custom Blend Concealer.  It's pricey, but you get a lot._

 
Same. No more searching for the right shade especially as I hate shopping for concealer. I now use the Studio Finish Concealer to contour/highlight my brows


----------



## cocodivatime (Dec 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_HG = Holy Grail_

 
I think its more internet speak. I read people writing it on the internet all the time but I've never heard someone say it in real conversation


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Jan 21, 2009)

I use Studio Finish in NC35 for blemishes, spots of hyperpigmentation and any redness on my face. For my undereyes I use Select Moisturecover in NW20 and I'll sometimes pat a little bit of the Studio Finish on top of it if I'm not in a hurry.


----------



## christineeee_ (Jan 21, 2009)

i use benefit boi-ing concealer in medium


----------



## dopista (Jan 22, 2009)

My foundation is nc 42 and I use select cover up in nc 42 which is confusing as I've always heard that concealer should be a shade lighter.. This gives a flawless result but I was wondering whether someone could clear this up for me? I always use an eye cream as I find that select cover up can become a bit powdery if the eye area is dry. I also sometimes use nyx concealer pot in beige for blemishes when they pop up


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Jan 22, 2009)

^^ For blemishes and stuff on my face, I find that using a lighter shade can draw more attention to the area. So I try to get a concealer that matches my skintone the best for concealing.

For the undereye area colors that are alot lighter than my skintone can create this ashiness and make the area look drier while also giving off this weird greyish tone. So I try as much as I can to use a concealer that matches my skintone (NC35) on top of the area after I put my NW20 Select Moisturecover on (which I use to help neutralize that purplish bluish undertone I have there).


----------



## ClaireAvril (Feb 8, 2009)

studio finish concealer NW45 of course.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Feb 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dopista* 

 
_My foundation is nc 42 and I use select cover up in nc 42 which is confusing as I've always heard that concealer should be a shade lighter.. This gives a flawless result but I was wondering whether someone could clear this up for me? I always use an eye cream as I find that select cover up can become a bit powdery if the eye area is dry. I also sometimes use nyx concealer pot in beige for blemishes when they pop up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I asked a MAC MUA about trying a lighter shade of concealer she said that is not always true.  My advice is to just try it and see if you like it.. whats great about MAC is you can always return it if you don't like it.


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Feb 8, 2009)

*For Pigmentation & Flaws: *MUFE Full Cover Extreme Camouflage Cream #10 (Golden Beige) 

*For Under Eye: *MUFE Lift Concealer #2 (dark beige) I can also use # 3 (Neutral Beige)

to use up my left various leftover MAC concealers I use for contour/highlight brow


----------



## Ziya (Feb 8, 2009)

Gosh...I hate concealer shopping...its so frustrating!!I am an NC 43. I didn't like the studio finish or w.e. in the pot...NW 35 was way too orange oddly enough, and it was difficult to blend. I've been using Vasanti's duo concealer which is pretty freakin' good, the beige is spot on for color match...the only thing is it creases under my eye a little..So I set it with loose powder...
Lately, my winning combo has been using the orange/salmon from Vasanti on under eye circles with Select cover up in NW 35. The beige color from Vasanti on red spots and blemishes...


----------



## nunu (Feb 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ziya* 

 
_Gosh...I hate concealer shopping...its so frustrating!!I am an NC 43. I didn't like the studio finish or w.e. in the pot...NW 35 was way too orange oddly enough, and it was difficult to blend. I've been using Vasanti's duo concealer which is pretty freakin' good, the beige is spot on for color match...the only thing is it creases under my eye a little..So I set it with loose powder...
Lately, my winning combo has been using the orange/salmon from Vasanti on under eye circles with Select cover up in NW 35. The beige color from Vasanti on red spots and blemishes..._

 
That sounds awesome! I wish i can find this produvt because one of the MAC ones are working for me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyone here tried the MUFE camfoulage palette?


----------



## Blushbaby (Feb 18, 2009)

Have any of you used BB creamy concealer and/or corrector?


----------



## couturesista (Feb 18, 2009)

The new SS concealer. It's so good and it's water-proof. I use it with just my pressed powder, no foundation needed because the coverage is amazing! NC50 is my shade.


----------



## Blushbaby (Feb 18, 2009)

^^ What's SS?


----------



## couturesista (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_^^ What's SS?_

 
Studio Sculpt it's from the Well Defined Collection that just debut a few weeks ago.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 18, 2009)

Two concealers I will never give up:

The new Studio Sculpt concealer from MAC
And Vasanti Wonders Of The World Duo Concealer

I can't live without these!!!


----------



## chellebreezy (Feb 18, 2009)

i'm an nc43 and i use smashbox's camera ready full coverage concealer.
it works really great...i first started using it because i had to cover a black eye >.< but now i use it every day.


----------



## dominichulinda (Feb 18, 2009)

i'm using mac studio light highlighter/concealer


----------



## l1onqueen (Feb 18, 2009)

I just got the MUFE camoflauge palette but I'm not quite sure how to use it.


----------



## Blushbaby (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_Studio Sculpt it's from the Well Defined Collection that just debut a few weeks ago._

 
Oh yeah ..I forgot about that. I'm gonna check that out aswell as the BB one.


----------



## nunu (Feb 18, 2009)

wrong post.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *l1onqueen* 

 
_I just got the MUFE camoflauge palette but I'm not quite sure how to use it._

 
I tested this out b/c of the rave reviews on it but was disappointed with it on me. Its too cakey and heavy for my liking. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It does give you FULL COVERAGE though.


----------



## l1onqueen (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_I tested this out b/c of the rave reviews on it but was disappointed with it on me. Its too cakey and heavy for my liking. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It does give you FULL COVERAGE though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh no! I heard the red was good for WOC as undereye concealer-I think? I need to go back on Youtube and watch that video again. MUFE is striking out with me, I have just recently returned the HD primer and powder I wasn't impressed!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *l1onqueen* 

 
_Oh no! I heard the red was good for WOC as undereye concealer-I think? I need to go back on Youtube and watch that video again. MUFE is striking out with me, I have just recently returned the HD primer and powder I wasn't impressed!_

 
It does but I didn't like how it creased into the fine lines. YUCK! But do try it out for yourself. MUFE struck me out too in everything except the shadows. I don't own any yet but I do want to get my hands on the 92 purple one.


----------



## MissResha (Feb 19, 2009)

i use this concealer stick i found at walmart by Black Radiance in Cafe Latte. it was like 2 bucks and it works amazingly well.


----------



## Mayanprincess (Feb 24, 2009)

Defintely check out bobbi browns Concealer Kit, way better than Benefit's new Erase Paste. actually comes with the setting powder as well!
I use honey and I'm NC 42 in Mineralize Satinfinish


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Feb 24, 2009)

Milani Secret Cover Concealer Cream in Honey.  I can dab it on, powder my face and still get away w/o using foundation so you know I loves that.


----------



## JustSloan (Mar 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *X4biddenxLustX* 

 
_
For the undereye area colors that are alot lighter than my skintone can create this ashiness and make the area look drier while also giving off this weird greyish tone._

 

This is my biggest problem, im a NC45 (ish)
My first time buying a concealer, the MAC MA didn't suggest buying something *lighter* to hide undereye circles.

I ventured out and bought tons of other products to hide the circles, and they all resulted in ashy looking skin under my eyes, even through my foundation most times..

I had to give up studio tech.. my skin hated it..

I heard that WoC should use rose colored concealers.. is that true?  what about green or the standard yellow.. (though i've had bad experiences with that..)

Edit: I JUST bought Sonia Kashuk's Hidden agenda concealer pallet.. So.. maybe something in there i can make work..or mix with my NC45 concealer..we'll see.


----------



## meela188 (Mar 4, 2009)

BOBBI BROWN'S face stick its wonderful and very convenient
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i also use her creamy concealor for certain areas that can crease like under my eyes. it comes with a setting powder and stays all day


----------



## gujifijian (Mar 18, 2009)

I did a lot of searching and experimenting for a good concealer! Mac Studio Finish in a pot creased up on me, MUFe concealer creased up and very pricey, and I then tried Mac's Select Coverup and it works wonders. Will never buy another different concealer ever again. This is the best! for me at least!


----------



## Sashan (Mar 18, 2009)

I use the Clinique Airbrush Concealer, which is light, sheer and doesn't crease but I usually need a few layers to get decent coverage.

I tried the MAC Studio Finish but it's too thick and cakey and the Select MoistureCover is no better than the Clinique concealer.


----------



## kdd2411 (Jun 2, 2010)

I use Eve Pearl salmon concealer in tan.


----------



## sunscreens (Jun 2, 2010)

I use the Bobbi Brown one under my eyes, just the Concealer and not the corrector. I had to fight with the sales assistant because I didn't want her to give me one two shades lighter than my skin tone!


----------



## YLQ (Jun 21, 2010)

*VS Very Sexy Fluid in MO5 is my rich old oxygen tank carrying husband.

Milani HD Advanced in Honey is my strapping young pool boy.

Revlon ColorStay Under Eye Concealer in Deep is my Pilates instructor who satisfies my occasional lesbian urges. *


----------



## sss215 (Jun 21, 2010)

MUFE full coverage. love it!


----------



## Lady_Danger (Jun 21, 2010)

Bobbi Brown Creamy Concealer, but I do use Bourjois Healthy Mix concealer sometimes, just under my eyes though.


----------



## Entice (Jun 23, 2010)

I love love love the MAC select moisturecover.  I use my 190 brush with it and get an airbrushed finish with it.


----------



## sss215 (Jun 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *l1onqueen* 

 
_Oh no! I heard the red was good for WOC as undereye concealer-I think? I need to go back on Youtube and watch that video again. MUFE is striking out with me, I have just recently returned the HD primer and powder I wasn't impressed!_

 

is the formula for that oily.  my hair stylist suggests that i get that, but i am afraid it will just run down my face. mufe full coverage is matte to the touch. i love that.


----------



## K_ashanti (Jun 23, 2010)

mac select cover or IMAN foundation stick


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 23, 2010)

I use mufe full cover on the face and mufe hd under the eyes.


----------



## lenchen (Jun 24, 2010)

I use MUFE concealer palette #5 colours 1 and 5 for under the eyes, and I use colours 1,2, and 3 for everywhere else. I sometimes use MUFE full coverage in #16.


----------



## destine2grow (Jun 27, 2010)

I use BB concealer in almond, Kevyn Aucoin SSE SX15 and BB dark peach corrector.


----------



## angelynv (Jun 30, 2010)

I just bought Erase Paste by Benefit No.3... I dont usually like Benefit - in fact its the first thing I have ever bought from there! I ummed and aahhhed about it for months! But I actually really like the texture which is sticky to begin with, but has great great coverage and I love the brightening qualities which really assist with covering dark blemishes on my NC42-42 skin


----------



## Ingenue (Jul 5, 2010)

My favorite concealer is Studio Sculpt from MAC. So far, that's been outperforming my former favorites (Bobbi Brown and Shu Uemura).


----------



## winwin (Jul 12, 2010)

I used MAC Studio Finish or MUFE Full Cover #8. For my undereyes I use MAC Select Cover-up.


----------



## Ingenue (Jul 12, 2010)

I just bought the YSL concealer in #4... it's good. It's light and blends beautifully and matches perfectly.

But you know what? I STILL prefer MAC Studio Sculpt. It doesn't move once applied, and wears very nicely throughout the day.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 13, 2010)

I use Boi-ing. I also like Amazing Concealer.


----------



## Dreamingeagle24 (Jul 13, 2010)

MAC select cover up mostly for under eyes, or MAC studio fix for blemishes. I want to try the Studio Sculpt because I have heard so many good things.


----------



## Senoj (Jul 15, 2010)

I use the Mac concealer in the small pot, I forget the name but I love it! Sometimes all I wear is that instead of foundation because the coverage is so good. I also wear MUFE hd concealer in Amber when I wear the MUFE hd foundation.


----------



## DJ_Roxas (Jul 15, 2010)

I use Smashbox HD Concealer in Dark. It works great on me. But Smashbox is a hit or miss kind of brand in my opinion.


----------



## Ingenue (Jul 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DJ_Roxas* 

 
_I use Smashbox HD Concealer in Dark. It works great on me. But Smashbox is a hit or miss kind of brand in my opinion._

 

Well, things could get better (or worse, depending on how you look at it). Smashbox got picked up by Estee Lauder. I don't know if any of you ladies remember what happened when MAC got picked up by them. Customers were ready to riot over the foundation changes. Took 'em a while to get things right again.

Smashbox WAS owned by Max Factor descendants. I don't know if that's a testament or a curse, regarding the brand quality.


----------

